# Have you ever been shot or stabbed?



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

cuz I has once


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Yikes! No.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

oh man, those hot dogs are almost ready. gon be good


----------



## ChangeInProgress (Apr 23, 2012)

Shot no. Shot at yes.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes


----------



## minddrips (Oct 17, 2011)

i got my throat sliced on the inside when i was about 6 or 7yrs old.


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

nope... although i live in a crappy crime ridden area


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I accidentally stabbed myself in the chest with a pencil once.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Stabbed with a pencil. That's about it


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Can't say that I have.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thankfully no


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Nah.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Ahhh no. Srrry u had to go through that


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Iv'e been stabbed a couple times. Once with a pencil in a school fight, and with a small pocket knife by some mexican gang banger. And when I was 14 I was with a friend riding my MX bike in a field, and some guys starting shooting in our direction with a .22 rifle.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

huh said:


> I accidentally stabbed myself in the chest with a pencil once.


This in elementary school. Veteran scars! But no to the being shot. Unless we're counting water guns. :b


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No, not yet.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Twelve Keyz said:


> cuz I has once


Who did it? Was it for any particular reason?


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

Not stabbed or shot. Got beat up one time by a couple of bums for refusing to give them cigarettes. Fun times.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

I got shot right between my eyes once. Luckily it was only a BB gun lol. Still, the damn thing stuck in my forehead and had to be pulled out. We were having a BB gun war, and this guy had the most powerful gun out there. 2 versus 2 and my partners gun wasn't working. I was picking them off too and then I decided to roll out from behind the bush and lie prone in the weeds and all of a sudden it felt like a rock hit me between the eyes :lol.
Edit: Yes, I was that stupid when I was younger. Won't do that again and thankfully I still have two working eyes.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

stylicho said:


> I got shot right between my eyes once. Luckily it was only a BB gun lol. Still, the damn thing stuck in my forehead and had to be pulled out. We were having a BB gun war, and this guy had the most powerful gun out there. 2 versus 2 and my partners gun wasn't working. I was picking them off too and then I decided to roll out from behind the bush and lie prone in the weeds and all of a sudden it felt like a rock hit me between the eyes :lol.
> Edit: Yes, I was that stupid when I was younger. Won't do that again and thankfully I still have two working eyes.


OMG! I hope it didn't leave too much of a scar. That is scary! :afr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Twelve Keyz said:


> cuz I has once


How old are you?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

No, just been strangled and threatened with a knife.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> Who did it? Was it for any particular reason?


elementary school - pencil fight

and paintballing



stylicho said:


> I got shot right between my eyes once. Luckily it was only a BB gun lol. Still, the damn thing stuck in my forehead and had to be pulled out. We were having a BB gun war, and this guy had the most powerful gun out there. 2 versus 2 and my partners gun wasn't working. I was picking them off too and then I decided to roll out from behind the bush and lie prone in the weeds and all of a sudden it felt like a rock hit me between the eyes :lol.
> Edit: Yes, I was that stupid when I was younger. Won't do that again and thankfully I still have two working eyes.


jeebus, must've hurt like a biotch


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> How old are you?


:afr that's a bit of a creepy question don'tchathink? Why do u ask?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Twelve Keyz said:


> :afr that's a bit of a creepy question don'tchathink? Why do u ask?


Given recent posts, I would venture to say that you aren't that old - too young to be shot.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Shot at - plenty of times. With assault rifles, sniper-rifles, etc.

I never got shot or stabbed, though.


----------



## TragicDreamz (May 9, 2012)

Nope. Someone pulled a gun on me once though. I think that was the first time I was happy to see the police because if they didn't show up, It aint no telling what would've happened.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Who hasn't had a knife pulled on them?


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Nope.



missingno said:


> Who hasn't had a knife pulled on them?


I haven't.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Insecure said:


> Nope.
> 
> I haven't.


Age 16 must be lucky


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

I've been stabbed with a pencil, by myself, but I have never been stabbed or shot by anyone else. A doctor gave me a shot on several different occasions though...


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh... I have been shot by paint balls... :roll


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Given recent posts, I would venture to say that you aren't that old - too young to be shot.


really? 
I knew a kid in grade 8 that got shot, no lie... And I live in Canada! :|

But I'm at the age where getting shot isn't all that unbelievable if you're involved in organized crime... not that I am. I'm curious though, how old do you think I am?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Given recent posts, I would venture to say that you aren't that old - too young to be shot.


Yeah, same mind set I was thinking. :um


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

no thank goodness, ive been sliced not stabbed though


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Ventura said:


> Yeah, same mind set I was thinking. :um


real nice. Being dissed by mods now :clap


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Twelve Keyz said:


> real nice. Being dissed by mods now :clap


Noooo, not dissing! I'm just wondering as I always thought you to be 19 ish, and I guess, I'm thinking it's a bit young to be able to experiences being shot / stabbed at, is all.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Ventura said:


> Noooo, not dissing! I'm just wondering as I always thought you to be 19 ish, and I guess, I'm thinking it's a bit young to be able to experiences being shot / stabbed at, is all.


damn nice guess. 10 points for you. unless you just peeped my profile... in that case DISQUALIFIED!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Twelve Keyz said:


> damn nice guess. 10 points for you. unless you just peeped my profile... in that case DISQUALIFIED!


Your profile does not show your age- I did try to look though. :blank


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Ventura said:


> I always thought you to be 19 ish, and I guess, I'm thinking it's a bit young to be able to experiences being shot / stabbed at, is all.


how is 19 too young to experience shootings/stabbings? Half the people in my platoon are 19 years old, and I joined the army when I was 18.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Hadron said:


> how is 19 too young to experience shootings/stabbings? Half the people in my platoon are 19 years old, and I joined the army when I was 18.


Yeah, well the army is different. I do however remember this user either voting on a poll, or on a thread he's never been in the army (may I stand corrected?).


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Never. But some junkie once attacked me on the street and tried to stab me with a screwdriver, but luckily I managed to run away.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

the bullets bounced off me like Iron Man


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

321kyle said:


> Stabbed with a pencil. That's about it


You too? I thought I was the only one


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

No. If I got shot or stabbed and I lived, I'd sue the person for not killing me.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Luka92 said:


> Never. But some junkie once attacked me on the street and tried to stab me with a screwdriver, but luckily I managed to run away.


He must've had a screw loose!

hahahHAAHHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHA

Ahhh.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

kiirby said:


> He must've had a screw loose!
> 
> hahahHAAHHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHA
> 
> Ahhh.


Good one.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Iv'e been stabbed a couple times. Once with a pencil in a school fight, and with a small pocket knife by some mexican gang banger.


Ah good, you mentioned the ethnicity of the gangster, I was about to loose sleep over that


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

No but my sister cut me with scissors once if that counts! Lol scissor hurt like a b*** okay I think it's pretty equivalent I have battle wounds.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Twelve Keyz said:


> elementary school - pencil fight
> 
> and paintballing


Oh lawrd, paintballing. Paintball wars are the main reason I know I cannot dodge to save my life fhbcdgb dead.

But lol, pencil fights. DID YOU AT LEAST WIN THE BATTLES?


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Ah good, you mentioned the ethnicity of the gangster, I was about to loose sleep over that


Yes, it's far more progressive to differentiate criminals by personality type.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

kiirby said:


> Yes, it's far more progressive to differentiate criminals by personality type.


Just like differentiating people by whether they have done crimes or not


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

kiirby said:


> Yes, it's far more progressive to differentiate criminals by personality type.


I got stabbed by a Mexican American gentleman. I forgot to politely ask him what his personalty type was though, as he kindly was trying to rob me.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> Oh lawrd, paintballing. Paintball wars are the main reason I know I cannot dodge to save my life fhbcdgb dead.
> 
> But lol, pencil fights. DID YOU AT LEAST WIN THE BATTLES?


well I was the only one that ended up bleeding so I guess not lol


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

on a slightly unrelated note, is it weird that I get along well with criminals?


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Just like differentiating people by whether they have done crimes or not


I was being facetious.



ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I got stabbed by a Mexican American gentleman. I forgot to politely ask him what his personalty type was though, as he kindly was trying to rob me.


Exactly what I was trying to point out. I resent the insinuation that mentioning anyone's ethnicity in any regard should either be avoided or condemned.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Twelve Keyz said:


> well I was the only one that ended up bleeding so I guess not lol


XD Pfft, don't take that. You have to fight for your honor! BECOME THE PENCIL-FIGHTING WORLD CHAMPION ;`;`; you can do it, I believe in you

What's your name?


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

No but ex husband held a loaded gun to my head!


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

^


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I had a knife pulled out on me. But I was never stabbed.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Yep, I've been stabbed, with a good size blade too. The guy was trying to rape me, I resisted, got stabbed, pulled it out of my own side and scarred up his face in the Inigo Montoya style.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No.

I did step on a nail once. It went through my shoe and about an inch or so into my foot.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Never shot, but I was hit in the wrist by a piece of flying shrapnel from an accident at work. I still have it too, the doctor decided there was too much risk of nerve damage by trying to remove it. Its not very big, but I can stick magnets to my arm in that spot.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I've neither been shot nor stabbed (unless pencils and Crayola scissors count). I've never even been threatened with a knife or gun. What kind of Mad Max post-apocalyptic wasteland do the rest of yall live in? :um



Revenwyn said:


> Yep, I've been stabbed, with a good size blade too. The guy was trying to rape me, I resisted, got stabbed, pulled it out of my own side and scarred up his face in the Inigo Montoya style.


Daaaamn girl, props for being a badass! :clap


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Hardly any instances of pencil stabbings at my high school. We used these instead:










I was stabbed many times by this instrument, but I don't think that gives me a right to answer yes to being "shot or stabbed".


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Revenwyn said:


> Yep, I've been stabbed, with a good size blade too. The guy was trying to rape me, I resisted, got stabbed, pulled it out of my own side and scarred up his face in the Inigo Montoya style.


 That's terrible! I'm sorry that happened to you.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I shot myself in the head with a 9mm pistol.

Luckily for my it was a ricochet and had lost all its energy. I saved the bullet.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooobrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr,


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

straightarrows said:


> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooobrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr,


Ditto


----------

